# Youri Tielemans



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2015)

ciao ragazzi, mi permetto di presentare questo ragazzo d'oro, classe 97 centrocampista di grandissima qualita e quantita gia in giro con la sua nazionale e titolarissimo nel Anderletch, in Belgica dicono che dopo Kompany c'e lui.. Vicent difensore lui centrocampista, per adesso costa 8-9 mln di euri, lo vogliono il City, United, Real Madrid e Bayern Monaco, chi lo prende fa un affare , anche Braida parla benissimo di lui.

saluti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Gennaio 2015)

Se chiedi a Galliani chi è secondo lui, probabilmente ti risponde:
un supereroe dei fumetti


----------



## Djici (3 Gennaio 2015)

mi piace molto


----------



## numero 3 (4 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se chiedi a Galliani chi è secondo lui, probabilmente ti risponde:
> un supereroe dei fumetti


Ma siete tutti così sicuri di essere più bravi di Galliani?


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se chiedi a Galliani chi è secondo lui, probabilmente ti risponde:
> un supereroe dei fumetti


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma siete tutti così sicuri di essere più bravi di Galliani?



piu bravi no, piu onesti assolutamente


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Gennaio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma siete tutti così sicuri di essere più bravi di Galliani?



Contano i fatti, vatti a rileggere i vari tread degli acquisti,
in generale il forum ha azzeccato in anticipo tutti quelli buoni e tutti i flop


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

Il topic su Tielemans c'è già, aperto da [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]:

http://www.milanworld.net/tielemans-vt11812.html


Comunque al di là di tutto giustamente Galliani è solo un incompetente che ha portato a Milanello Zaccardo, Traoré, Nocerino ecc. non è quello che con zero euro ha preso Diego Lopez, Menez, Cerci, Honda ecc, piazzando pure il colpo Bonaventura con la cessione di Cristante.


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2015)

Perchè il condor maledetto,invece di andar dietro ai Witsel e ai Bertolacci vari, non presenta all'Anderlecht una bella offerta da 20-25 milioni di euro e si porta a casa questo probabile futuro campione ?Cifra esagerata per un 97?Non me ne importa nulla, tra un paio d'anni potrebbe valerne il doppio..


----------



## Snake (23 Giugno 2015)

perchè non ha la minima idea di chi sia


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> perchè non ha la minima idea di chi sia



Galliani probabilmente no ma magari Lucas si.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> perchè non ha la minima idea di chi sia


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile!! Quasi 10 anni fa qualcosa di simile su Kompany.. sembra un deja vu


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Gennaio 2016)

La Juventus sta trattando Tielemans, offre 15 mln di euri, l'Anderletch vuole almeno 22-23.. e noi stiamo per fare un bel triennale al capitano


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Gennaio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> La Juventus sta trattando Tielemans, offre 15 mln di euri, l'Anderletch vuole almeno 22-23.. e noi stiamo per fare un bel triennale al capitano



fonte?


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fonte?



Calciomercato.it


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> La Juventus sta trattando Tielemans, offre 15 mln di euri, l'Anderletch vuole almeno 22-23.. e noi stiamo per fare un bel triennale al capitano



Ci credo poco, Tielemans lo vedo destinato a qualche top club europeo, non certo la Juventus o l'Italia.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Gennaio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it



ah allora vai tranquillo..


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Ottobre 2016)

Ieri atra bellissima partita da titolare col Anderletch nella league jupiter con assist incluso, ogni volta che lo vedo mi meraviglio di più, sta migliorando nella continuità di gioco e anche atleticamente, lo vedo sempre più sicuro di se stesso, poi tecnicamente è un vero prodigio, vederlo stoppare la palla è un spettacolo, davero incredibile con solo 19 anni e più di 150 partite in prima squadra, non ho più nessun dubbio che questo ragazzo è già pronto per una big, 25-30 mln di euri (bonus) gli vale già tutti.

Dove sei Mirabelli?


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Novembre 2016)

Oggi altra grande prova in europa league contro il Mainz tedesco, con altro bel gol incluso, non so voi ragazzi ma se devo proprio scegliere tra Dahoud, Tolisso, Bazoer (ancora in panchina) e Tielemans non avrei nessun dubbio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Novembre 2016)

Segna praticamente ogni settimana, pazzesco


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi altra grande prova in europa league contro il Mainz tedesco, con altro bel gol incluso, non so voi ragazzi ma se devo proprio scegliere tra Dahoud, Tolisso, Bazoer (ancora in panchina) e Tielemans non avrei nessun dubbio.



io prenderei Daohoud e TIelemans senza dubbio....sono due destinati a diventare top mondo.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Novembre 2016)

Trattativa pre-closing.
"Pronto, qui è AC Milan, sono il dottor Galliani. Vorrei sapere il prezzo di Tielemans"
"35 milioni"
"Ah! Grazie. Ma Diego Capel che era al Genoa è lì da voi?"
"Sì, costa 3 milioni"
"Affare fatto. E fatemi sapere se ci sono problemi col bonifico lunedì. Vengo a prenderlo martedì: dove posso mangiare una buona _carbonade_? Avete una convenzione con _Maison Antoine_ per caso?".

Trattativa post-closing
"Pronto, sono Mirabelli del Milan, ci vendete Tielemans?"
"No, guardi è gennaio, siamo in lotta per il campionato e per i quarti di Europa League. Proprio non possiamo."
"Capisco, non avete tutti i torti. 50 milioni di Euro domani possono bastare?"
"Spedizione normale o Amazon Prime?"
"No grazie, veniamo a prenderlo di persona domani."


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Novembre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Trattativa pre-closing.
> "Pronto, qui è AC Milan, sono il dottor Galliani. Vorrei sapere il prezzo di Tielemans"
> "35 milioni"
> "Ah! Grazie. Ma Diego Capel che era al Genoa è lì da voi?"
> ...



Prego!!!

Sai che secondo io prendendo Tielemans non avremo più bisogno di sognare Verratti..


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Prego!!!
> 
> Sai che secondo io prendendo Tielemans non avremo più bisogno di sognare Verratti..



Forse è un po' presto per dirlo, ma le potenzialità le ha tutte.


----------



## pablog1585 (6 Novembre 2016)

che caratteristiche ha?

cmq il tabellino dice 2 gol in 9 partite in campionato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io prenderei Daohoud e TIelemans senza dubbio....sono due destinati a diventare top mondo.


Maronna  Tielemans-Bazoer-Dahoud


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> che caratteristiche ha?
> 
> cmq il tabellino dice 2 gol in 9 partite in campionato


È un regista.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> che caratteristiche ha?
> 
> cmq il tabellino dice 2 gol in 9 partite in campionato



19 anni, in carriera 151 partite in prima squadra, 24 reti e 19 assist.

Non c'è bisogno di soffermarsi più di tanto sul ruolo. Tielemans è un centrocampista molto completo perche può far tutto e bene a centrocampo, un numero 8 per dirla in modo vintage, un mix tra Pirlo e Seedorf se devo proprio fare un esempio, tecnica sopraffina, domina entrambi i piedi e un grande tiro, può ricoprire con gli stessi, ottimi, risultati il ruolo di vertice basso di un centrocampo a 3, di mezzala e di centrale in una mediana a 4 ma... "Voler limitare Youri Tielemans a un ruolo preciso nel centrocampo sarebbe un po' discutere il blu di Michelangelo", potrebbe dire qualcuno, secondo io pero la più grande qualità di Tielemans è la capacità di gestire lo spazio, riesce ad influenzare la porzione di campo occupata, creando un vuoto spazio-temporale intorno a sé, è un talento semplicemente straordinario, per me il migliore sotto i 21 anni oggi in europa, deve com è logico migliorare la continuità nel gioco ma resta cmq un giocatore molto importante con un grande presente è già pronto per una squadra come il Milan, da noi sarebbe titolare indiscuso.


----------



## ralf (6 Novembre 2016)

Anche oggi a segno su calcio di rigore, è diventato un cecchino non ne sbaglia uno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Novembre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Trattativa pre-closing.
> "Pronto, qui è AC Milan, sono il dottor Galliani. Vorrei sapere il prezzo di Tielemans"
> "35 milioni"
> "Ah! Grazie. Ma Diego Capel che era al Genoa è lì da voi?"
> ...



Racconto non realista, Galliani non ha bisogno di chiedere convenzioni, ha il posto riservato in tutti i migliori ristoranti d'Europa...


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche oggi a segno su calcio di rigore, è diventato un cecchino non ne sbaglia uno.



Sta esplodendo..


----------



## wildfrank (7 Novembre 2016)

E iamm'bbell!!! Accattamuce stu guaglione!!


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Novembre 2016)

"Penso che si debba restare con i piedi ancorati a terra, non sento troppo la pressione anche se la gente si aspetta molto da me. Io continuo a lavorare per ambire a palcoscenici prestigiosi, con la speranza che possa ambire a un campionato di grande spessore in futuro. Mi piacerebbe fare il salto di qualità, ma so che devo lavorare ancora tanto", Youri Tielemans, calciatore belga dell'Anderlecht.


----------



## ralf (24 Novembre 2016)

Altro bel gol in Europa League, da notare anche il bellissimo passaggio di Dendoncker.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Novembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Altro bel gol in Europa League, da notare anche il bellissimo passaggio di Dendoncker.



Fantastico!

Dopo anni e anni di Muntari, Poli e compagni io sogno di vederlo con la maglia del Milan, per tornare a dominare in europa abbiamo bisogno di lui.


----------



## ralf (26 Gennaio 2017)

Con il goal di ieri in campionato, sale a 13 reti e 8 assist in 31 presenze.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Gennaio 2017)

Numeri importanti per un centrocampista. Se mantenesse questa efficacia in un grande campionato sarebbe una bestia davvero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Con il goal di ieri in campionato, sale a 13 reti e 8 assist in 31 presenze.



Ammazza che numeri, ok che è un campionato di livello basso però....


----------



## Alfabri (27 Gennaio 2017)

Una squadra con due spicci e che vuole costruire una base seria per il futuro questo lo va' a rapire direttamente a casa.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2017)

non sta giocando più da centrocampista.
Anche Kums aveva numeri importanti


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non sta giocando più da centrocampista.
> Anche Kums aveva numeri importanti



Che sta facendo?


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non sta giocando più da centrocampista.
> Anche Kums aveva numeri importanti



e dove sta giocando?


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non sta giocando più da centrocampista.
> Anche Kums aveva numeri importanti



Nel 4-3-3 del Anderletch è il centrocampista tatticamente più libero, sta facendo un lavoro molto simile a quello che fa per esempio Klaassen nel Ajax o Nainggolan nella Roma..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Gennaio 2017)

Ma anche se giocasse a centrocampo...sarebbe un centrocampista da 5/6 goal a campionato.


----------



## ralf (12 Febbraio 2017)

Oggi giocava mezz'ala in un 4-3-3, 1 goal e 1 assist, sale a 14 goals e 9 assists stagionali.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Oggi giocava mezz'ala in un 4-3-3, 1 goal e 1 assist, sale a 14 goals e 9 assists stagionali.



E' da prendere senza se e senza ma...


----------



## ralf (19 Febbraio 2017)

Doppietta partendo dalla panca...
Siamo a 16 goals e 9 assists 










E il sinistro sarebbe il suo "weak foot"


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Doppietta partendo dalla panca...



un mostro...ma il suo contratto quando scade? io lo prenderei a prescindere. E' un talento cristallino.


----------



## ralf (19 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> un mostro...ma il suo contratto quando scade? io lo prenderei a prescindere. E' un talento cristallino.



Ha rinnovato lo scorso anno, scadenza giugno 2020.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Doppietta partendo dalla panca...
> Siamo a 16 goals e 9 assists
> 
> 
> ...



due gol pazzeschi. Mirabelli sveglia!!! Lascia perdere gli stadi italiani.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Doppietta partendo dalla panca...
> Siamo a 16 goals e 9 assists
> 
> 
> ...



Alla faccia del...


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Doppietta partendo dalla panca...
> Siamo a 16 goals e 9 assists
> 
> 
> ...



Bel portiere.


----------



## Alfabri (19 Febbraio 2017)

Prima che venga a costare mille milioni. PRENDERE!!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Penso sia già troppo tardi. Era da prendere due anni fa


----------



## ralf (20 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bel portiere.



No dai, il secondo goal non si vede dall'inquadratura, ma è all'incrocio.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> No dai, il secondo goal non si vede dall'inquadratura, ma è all'incrocio.



Sì ma ha tirato da centrocampo e ci ha messo un sacco. Non se l'aspettava, chiaramente.


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2017)

nel forum avete sta mania strana per sto giocatore che non riesco a giustificare...attualmente milita in belgio campionato di una pochezza disarmante.


----------



## Casnop (20 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Doppietta partendo dalla panca...
> Siamo a 16 goals e 9 assists
> E il sinistro sarebbe il suo "weak foot"


Clarence, ma cosa ci facevi nel '97 in quel di Bruxelles, eh?  Che giocatore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2017)

lo voglio ad ogni costo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Febbraio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Clarence, ma cosa ci facevi nel '97 in quel di Bruxelles, eh?  Che giocatore.


----------



## ralf (20 Febbraio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Clarence, ma cosa ci facevi nel '97 in quel di Bruxelles, eh?  Che giocatore.



Un misto tra Thiago Alcantara e Seedorf .


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Ho visto per caso i due gol che ha fatto ieri(?). Pazzesco..


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ho visto per caso i due gol che ha fatto ieri(?). Pazzesco..



Ha tirato da casa sua


----------



## Eziomare (21 Febbraio 2017)

Sganciare 60 milioni, subito.


----------



## Lo Gnu (21 Febbraio 2017)

Questo è da prendere subito.

Non fa nulla che serve uno esperto o di esperienza internazionale. Questo è un fenomeno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2017)

Oggi sta camminando


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oggi sta camminando



Si, è ancora un pò discontinuo.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oggi sta camminando



Ecco la risposta:



Casnop ha scritto:


> Clarence, ma cosa ci facevi nel '97 in quel di Bruxelles, eh?  Che giocatore.



Sembra sia una questione di dna..

Detto questo, ogni partita che vedo del Ajax e Anderletch sia nel bene o male come oggi mi convinco di più che il nuovo Milan deve assolutamente puntare e investire su questi ragazzi: Tielemans, Klaassen e Dolberg. 3 ragazzi che possono cambiare la nostra stella e cosi il nostro futuro.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

Christophe Henrotay agente del giocatore oggi ha appena detto in belgio che sta già lavorando col Anderletch per la vendita del ragazzo in estate, ha detto solo che vogliono il "miglior progetto"..


----------



## ralf (26 Febbraio 2017)

Altro goal da fuori area...


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Troppo forte. Quindi non verrà da noi


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Altro goal da fuori area...



Dove sei Mirabelli? Altro che Kramer o Kessiè..


----------



## ralf (26 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dove sei Mirabelli? Altro che Kramer o Kessiè..



Bolide da 123 km/h. Con questo siamo a 17 goals.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Bolide da 123 km/h. Con questo siamo a 17 goals.



Come dice [email protected] la stessa tecnica di tiro di Clarence... semplicemente fenomenale!


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Coppia di centrocampo belga con il ninja?


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Coppia di centrocampo belga con il ninja?



O perche no coppia di centrocampo dei paesi bassi con Klaassen..


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sembra un controsenso ma purtroppo è fin troppo forte per venire al Milan


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sembra un controsenso ma purtroppo è fin troppo forte per venire al Milan



Balle! 

Lui è perfetto per noi e anche il progetto tecnico di Montella è perfetto per lui.. per convincerlo ci mancherebbe solo una società seria è solida... la stessa che dovrebbe convincere Donnarumma a rinnovare.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Balle!
> 
> Lui è perfetto per noi e anche il progetto tecnico di Montella con e perfetto per lui.. per convincerlo ci mancherebbe solo una società seria è solida.


Ma secondo te se è così fenomenale non si faranno avanti le altre squadre? 
L'inter spendendo un botto a conti fatti ha preso kongdobia e ciao mario, certo non due campioni. Per me se Mirabelli riuscisse a prendere Tielemans sarebbe un mezzo miracolo


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te se è così fenomenale non si faranno avanti le altre squadre?
> L'inter spendendo un botto a conti fatti ha preso kongdobia e ciao mario, certo non due campioni. Per me se Mirabelli riuscisse a prendere Tielemans sarebbe un mezzo miracolo



Da due anni si hanno già fatto avanti parecchi squadre come Chelsea, Manchester City, Manchester United, Atletico Madrid, Barcelona, PSG, Bayern Monaco e Dortmund, ma lui ha sempre rifiutato perche voleva finire gli studi nel proprio paese, ora con 18 anni la storia è diversa, appena oggi il suo agente ha appena detto che potrebbe andare via nel estate e cge vogliono il "progetto migliore"


----------



## Casnop (27 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Da due anni si hanno già fatto avanti parecchi squadre come Chelsea, Manchester City, Manchester United, Atletico Madrid, Barcelona, PSG, Bayern Monaco e Dortmund, ma lui ha sempre rifiutato perche voleva finire gli studi nel proprio paese, ora con 18 anni la storia è diversa, appena oggi il suo agente ha appena detto che potrebbe andare via nel estate e cge vogliono il "progetto migliore"


...che significa squadra competitiva ad alti livelli con posto in squadra non assicurato ma contendibile, cosa che potrebbe non essere nei top club attuali. Il nostro progetto potrebbe essere il migliore, alla fine della fiera. Pensarci, signor Max, ma forse ci ha già pensato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Febbraio 2017)

purtroppo credo sarà dura prenderlo. Peccato.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Altro goal da fuori area...



Bel Missile ma cazo questo tipo di gol in campionati seri non gli fai. 

Ma cosa pensi di ostacolare mettendo la gambetta a 5 metri di distanza? Se gli lasci tutto quello spazio per caricare il tiro facile che segni.


----------



## Alfabri (27 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Bel Missile ma cazo questo tipo di gol in campionati seri non gli fai.
> 
> Ma cosa pensi di ostacolare mettendo la gambetta a 5 metri di distanza? Se gli lasci tutto quello spazio per caricare il tiro facile che segni.



Oddio facile, devi riuscire a far partire un missile terra-aria da quella distanza per bruciare il portiere... Sembra davvero il buon vecchio Clarence


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Bel Missile ma cazo questo tipo di gol in campionati seri non gli fai.
> 
> Ma cosa pensi di ostacolare mettendo la gambetta a 5 metri di distanza? Se gli lasci tutto quello spazio per caricare il tiro facile che segni.



I nostri centrocampisti non li fanno di sicuro, faticano a tirare preciso anche davanti alla porta,
quest'anno è riuscito solo a Locatelli ed è stato più un tiro d'istinto che mirato.
Ma Naiggolan ad esempio gli ha fatti, anche Bernardeschi,
sicuro in serie A ti capitano meno frequentemente spazi per calciare anche da lontano,
per questo devi avere il fenomeno che sappia farlo con maggiori percentuali di riuscita.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I nostri centrocampisti non li fanno di sicuro, faticano a tirare preciso anche davanti alla porta,
> quest'anno è riuscito solo a Locatelli ed è stato più un tiro d'istinto che mirato.
> Ma Naiggolan ad esempio gli ha fatti, anche Bernardeschi,
> sicuro in serie A ti capitano meno frequentemente spazi per calciare anche da lontano,
> per questo devi avere il fenomeno che sappia farlo con maggiori percentuali di riuscita.



Di sicuro non hanno avuto cosi tanto spazio come Tielemans su questo tiro. Poi anche lo schieramento della difesa è discutibile...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Da due anni si hanno già fatto avanti parecchi squadre come Chelsea, Manchester City, Manchester United, Atletico Madrid, Barcelona, PSG, Bayern Monaco e Dortmund, ma lui ha sempre rifiutato perche voleva finire gli studi nel proprio paese, ora con 18 anni la storia è diversa, appena oggi il suo agente ha appena detto che potrebbe andare via nel estate e cge vogliono il "progetto migliore"



se gli si propone un progetto serio incentrato sul ragazzo, secondo me potrebbe anche pensarci. Da prendere assolutamente!!


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se gli si propone un progetto serio incentrato sul ragazzo, secondo me potrebbe anche pensarci. Da prendere assolutamente!!



Giusto, di questo sono convinto anche io, Tielemans deve essere una priorità del prossimo calciomercato.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> *Bel Missile ma cazo questo tipo di gol in campionati seri non gli fai.*
> 
> Ma cosa pensi di ostacolare mettendo la gambetta a 5 metri di distanza? Se gli lasci tutto quello spazio per caricare il tiro facile che segni.



Non è vero, in serie A se ne sono visti anche più belli e dalla lunga distanza. Questo è un fenomeno in qualsiasi campionato. Da prendere ora o mai più.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Febbraio 2017)

In belgio si parla di una offerta di 35 mln di euri del Everton per Tielemans.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Febbraio 2017)

Addio...


----------



## ralf (10 Aprile 2017)

Secondo L'equipe, il Monaco al momento sarebbe in pole position per accaparrarselo.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo L'equipe, il Monaco al momento sarebbe in pole position per accaparrarselo.



Non era un pupillo di Mirabelli? 
Probabilmente costa troppo per noi


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo L'equipe, il Monaco al momento sarebbe in pole position per accaparrarselo.



Sarebbe una operazione tipica del Monaco: compra in 20 per poi vendere minimo in 60.


----------



## L.Prandtl (18 Aprile 2017)

C'è un modo per contattare Mirabelli? Prendiamolo! E' impressionante.


----------



## sbrodola (18 Aprile 2017)

su l'Ultimo Uomo un bell'articolo su Tielemans (anche lì dicono che il Monaco sembra il più vicino ad acquistarlo)


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2017)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> su l'Ultimo Uomo un bell'articolo su Tielemans (anche lì dicono che il Monaco sembra il più vicino ad acquistarlo)



davvero ben fatto questo articolo, comunque conferma ciò che penso di Tielemans, ragazzo serio oltre che gran talento. Mirabelli PRENDI TIELEMANS!


----------



## L.Prandtl (18 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> davvero ben fatto questo articolo, comunque conferma ciò che penso di Tielemans, ragazzo serio oltre che gran talento. Mirabelli PRENDI TIELEMANS!



Ahah dobbiamo fare una petizionee


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Pare che gli unici due club interessati ad oggi siano Monaco e Atletico. È davvero incredibile come nessuna big si sia fatta avanti concretamente finora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2017)

Quanto vorrei che ce lo regalasse la nuova proprietà...


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)




----------



## sbrodola (18 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pare che gli unici due club interessati ad oggi siano Monaco e Atletico. È davvero incredibile come nessuna big si sia fatta avanti concretamente finora.



Durante l'ultimo Anderlecht-United di Europa League ho sentito che in conferenza stampa pre match gli hanno fatto una domanda anche sullo United visto che sembra che Mourinho lo abbia chiamato l'estate scorsa dicendogli che lo avrebbe seguito bene quest'anno.
Quindi (purtroppo) credo che un talento così sia nel mirino di tutte le top europee, peccato perchè i grandi giocatori già nelle big sarà difficile che vengano al Milan senza Champions (tranne magari se in fase calante o se non trovano spazio) e i giovani talenti nelle medio-piccole europee sarebbero quelli da non farsi scappare.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Durante l'ultimo Anderlecht-United di Europa League ho sentito che in conferenza stampa pre match gli hanno fatto una domanda anche sullo United visto che sembra che Mourinho lo abbia chiamato l'estate scorsa dicendogli che lo avrebbe seguito bene quest'anno.
> Quindi (purtroppo) credo che un talento così sia nel mirino di tutte le top europee, peccato perchè i grandi giocatori già nelle big sarà difficile che vengano al Milan senza Champions (tranne magari se in fase calante o se non trovano spazio) e i giovani talenti nelle medio-piccole europee sarebbero quelli da non farsi scappare.



Si penso che ormai questo sia andato per voi, ma prendere giocatori di questo tipo anche senza Champions non è impossibile se ci si muove in anticipo. Vidal ad esempio riuscimmo a strapparlo al Bayern nonostante venissimo da due settimi posto di fila.


----------



## sbrodola (18 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si penso che ormai questo sia andato per voi, ma prendere giocatori di questo tipo anche senza Champions non è impossibile se ci si muove in anticipo. Vidal ad esempio riuscimmo a strapparlo al Bayern nonostante venissimo da due settimi posto di fila.



Esatto, giusto esempio...certo non sempre diventeranno top come Vidal, ma è da questi profili che bisogna per forza ripartire


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Aprile 2017)

Una vera bestia, ha fatto sembrare Pogba un inetto. Troppo forte per noi attualmente...non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Aprile 2017)

Andrà subito in qualche Big


----------



## ralf (23 Maggio 2017)

Secondo Sky Uk avrebbe rifiutato il City per andare al Monaco.
Youri Tielemans has turned down the chance to move to Manchester City and looks set to join Monaco.
Anderlecht's sporting director Herman van Holsbeeck: "Last season, he (Tielemans) said to me: "I won't go to Manchester where I am just another number on a list."


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky Uk avrebbe rifiutato il City per andare al Monaco.
> Youri Tielemans has turned down the chance to move to Manchester City and looks set to join Monaco.
> Anderlecht's sporting director Herman van Holsbeeck: "Last season, he (Tielemans) said to me: "I won't go to Manchester where I am just another number on a list."


Ben detto, Youri. Se solo certe starlette nostrane lo capissero che un posto in un Milan che cresce è meglio di una panchina in una Juve che tra poco comincia a declinare...


----------



## ralf (23 Maggio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ben detto, Youri. Se solo certe starlette nostrane lo capissero che un posto in un Milan che cresce è meglio di una panchina in una Juve che tra poco comincia a declinare...


La personalità non gli manca di certo .


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Alla fine è finito al Leicester e sta sfornando prestazioni davvero notevoli.

Veramente un ottimo elemento, complimenti a chi lo aveva individuato...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Alla fine è finito al Leicester e sta sfornando prestazioni davvero notevoli.
> 
> Veramente un ottimo elemento, complimenti a chi lo aveva individuato...



Indubbiamente il miglior giocatore del Leicester da gennaio ad oggi, gli ha svoltato la stagione. 

Alla faccia dei:"è solo un fenomeno da football manager" a cui piace tanto pontificare e le partite poi non le guardano.

Speriamo Leonardo ci faccia un pensiero per giugno.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente il miglior giocatore del Leicester da gennaio ad oggi, gli ha svoltato la stagione.
> 
> Alla faccia dei:"è solo un fenomeno da football manager" a cui piace tanto pontificare e le partite poi non le guardano.
> 
> Speriamo Leonardo ci faccia un pensiero per giugno.



Purtroppo c'è tanta gente che gioca veramente a football manager o fifa e suggerisce da un decennio nomi di calciatori che chi più chi meno sono spariti...anzi macchè spariti, mai esplosi... non ti faccio nemmeno l'elenco... se veramente ne fosse uscito uno sarebbe anche ora!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Giugno 2019)

Questo è da prendere! Sveglia Maldini/Boban!!!

Altro che finanziare lo scansuolo per Sensi o svenarsi per Torreira...


----------

